
How to download and install Windows 8.1 for free (updated) – ExtremeTech - ibumuno
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/168685-how-to-download-and-install-windows-8-1-for-free
======
jaclaz
[2015], snippet: "Updated 4/9/15: This article is out of date; for the latest
information with active links, here’s ..."

